# Συμφερουπολεως



## sergioquarto

Hi! 
Can someone help me translate this please? “Ηταν επιστημονας (ιατρος χειρουργος) αλλα και πιστος αφου διετελεσε και Επισκοπος συμφερουπολεως και Κριμαιας”.
I am not able to understand it. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnee

It refers to the Russian city of Simferopol in Crimea, Ukraine.


----------



## sergioquarto

Hi! 
Thank you for the kind answer. 
God bless you!
Cheerio!


----------



## apmoy70

St Luke Voyno-Yasenetsky?


----------



## sergioquarto

Hi apmoy70! 
Thank you for the kind answer.  What does Voyno-Yasenetsky mean? I don't understand. 
God bless you!
Cheerio!


----------



## apmoy70

sergioquarto said:


> Hi apmoy70!
> Thank you for the kind answer.  What does Voyno-Yasenetsky mean? I don't understand.
> God bless you!
> Cheerio!


I'm sorry if I misunderstood, I thought you were referring to St Luke Voyno-Yasenetsky who was "επιστημονας (ιατρος χειρουργος) αλλα και πιστος αφου διετελεσε και Επισκοπος συμφερουπολεως και Κριμαιας"


----------



## shawnee

I don't quite get why συμφερουπόλεως is written with a lower case 'σ'.


----------



## XiaoRoel

"…scientist (medical surgeon), but also faithful believer given that it (or since he was?) was in addition to bishop of a significant city in Crimea."


----------



## Slavianophil

You can find information, albeit short and incomplete, about this Orthodox saint in Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luka_Voyno-Yasenetsky

I would add, that St Luke was a real confessor of Christianity during Communist persecution, arrested and sent into exile several times. He died in the Crimea, but he spent many years of his life in the wilderness of Siberia.

Simpheropol is in fact, the capital of the Crimea and the main city of the Crimean Diocese of the Russian Orthodox Church.


----------



## sergioquarto

_Thanks to all for everything_! _ You are very kind!  
__God bless you all!_


----------

